# I hope you listen to me guy at petsmart



## shayfoxx (Oct 13, 2014)

went to petsmart looking at toys saw a guy and his 2 kids getting a hamster cage and looking at hamsters, I offered to help them and talked about different hamster types, what to feed them, how often to clean the cage, how to socialize and things like that. It looked like later he was trying to convince them to get fish but it didnt seem to work and he was talking to a petsmart person about hamster but she seemed clueless, he looked so sad to be getting his kids a pet but I hope he at least listened to me, even though I outwardly appear like a high school student in grungey clothing


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

At least you tried!


----------

